# creare siti in flash

## Nuitari

salve a tutti

avrei voglia e bisogno di cominciare a creare siti in flash. Per creare siti ho installato nvu, e noto che non c'è poi tutta questa gran differenza da dreamweaver che utilizzavo con windows, quindi può andare. Ma non so come funzioni la roba con flash, esiste un qualche programma non troppo complesso e con una buona interfaccia che può essere usato con linux? Non voglio cliccare su windows quando mi apre la schermata di grub, vista mi va lentissimo e si blocca sempre io voglio usare gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

grassie!

----------

## Onip

mai usato, ma so che c'è questo.

 *eix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * media-gfx/f4l [1]
> 
>      Available versions:  ~0.2.1
> ...

 

L'ebuild, come vedi, è nell'overlay sunrise disponibile tramite layman.

Byez

----------

## edux

Flash è il MALE

----------

## HoX

 *edux wrote:*   

> Flash è il MALE

 

ma non esistono alternative libere a flash?

per quasi tutti gli altri documenti ci sono

divx -> xvid

mp3 -> ogg

doc -> odt

xls -> ods

gif/jpg -> png

(grafica vettoriale coreldraw) -> svg

flash -> ???

----------

## lavish

 *Anema wrote:*   

> flash -> ???

 

js

Ad ogni modo, so che e' un post OT, ma te ne prego, LASCIA STARE FLASH

----------

## Apetrini

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

>  Per creare siti ho installato nvu, e noto che non c'ï¿½ poi tutta questa gran differenza da dreamweaver che utilizzavo con windows, quindi puï¿½ andare. ...

 

Stai scherzando vero? Non penso che ci sia nessun software in grado di rivaleggiare con Dreamweaver, figuriamoci nvu. nvu Ã¨ un bel progetto(complimenti al team) ma anni luce distante dalla meraviglia.

Per fare siti uso ormai da tempo l'accopiata Dreamweaver/Fireworks che reputo ottimi strumenti. Attualmente uso Dreamweaver 8 e Fireworks 8(Un mese fa Ã¨ uscito Dreamweaver CS3 o 9, Fireworks 9 deve ancora uscire, quindi la versione 8 Ã¨ piu che recente)  su linux senza problemi la magia la fa wine.

Dreamweaver gira senza nessun problema, Fireworks girava anche lui, ha avuto un problema nell'editare i filtri una volta applicati, ma con wine-0.9.44 hanno introdotto le funzioni gdi mancanti e ora funzia alla grande.

Hai bisogno di Flash? Io non lo uso, poiche non mi sono mai messo ad impararlo, ma se fai un giro in rete scopri che anche flash gira sotto linux.

----------

## HoX

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   flash -> ??? 
> 
> js

 

se per js intendi javascript direi che non è proprio la stessa cosa...

ma xke' odi flash?

----------

## lavish

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*    *Anema wrote:*   flash -> ??? 
> 
> js 
> 
> se per js intendi javascript direi che non è proprio la stessa cosa...
> ...

 

Ovvio che non e' la stessa cosa, altrimenti si chiamerebbe flash  :Razz: 

 *Anema wrote:*   

> ma xke' odi flash?

 

1) perche' non e' interoperabile

1.b) non esiste ancora flash player a 64bit, senza parlare di altri sistemi operativi e architetture oltre a x86...

2) perche' chi lo usa tende a concepire interfacce INUSABILI

2.b) molti facendo qualche idiozia in flash si ritengono webdesigner ed iniziano ad estendere il virus. Fortunatamente il trend che c'era anni fa si e' notevalmente calmato.

3) perche' rende pesanti i siti

4) perche' richiede software aggiuntivo per la visaualizzazione, il quale molto spesso non e' disponibile (1)

Potrei continuare ma veramente non ho voglia  :Wink: 

----------

## HoX

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*    *Anema wrote:*   flash -> ??? 
> 
> js 
> 
> se per js intendi javascript direi che non è proprio la stessa cosa...
> ...

 

uhm... xo' ha come vantaggio quello di poter creare programmini (il piu' delle volte giochi) portabili su qualunque piattaforma che lo supporti... diciamo che l'ideale sarebbe un simil-flash libero che sfrutti solo componenti libere (SVG, ogg, xml, ....) e che quindi sia ampiamente portabile e (se scritto bene) anche piu' veloce... no?

----------

## drizztbsd

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhm... xo' ha come vantaggio quello di poter creare programmini (il piu' delle volte giochi) portabili su qualunque piattaforma che lo supporti... diciamo che l'ideale sarebbe un simil-flash libero che sfrutti solo componenti libere (SVG, ogg, xml, ....) e che quindi sia ampiamente portabile e (se scritto bene) anche piu' veloce... no?

 

Per fare i giochi stupidi svg + javascript ti basta e avanza (esempio http://www.codedread.com/games.php)

E considera che con SMIL puoi anche usare flussi video e che firefox 3.0 e opera lo supporteranno

p.s. cmq è molto meglio silverlight di flash

----------

## HoX

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Per fare i giochi stupidi svg + javascript ti basta e avanza (esempio http://www.codedread.com/games.php)
> 
> 

 

carino... ma vedo difficile fare giochi piu' complessi/dinamici (esempio http://www.gioco.it)

/

 *Quote:*   

> E considera che con SMIL puoi anche usare flussi video e che firefox 3.0 e opera lo supporteranno

 

cosi' xo' si tagliano fuori tutti i vecchi browser... no?

 *Quote:*   

> p.s. cmq è molto meglio silverlight di flash

 

sei serio o ironizzi sul prodotto microsoft? xke' sarebbe meglio?

----------

## Nuitari

no cioè mi correggo, probabilmente era x le mie capacità che nvu andava bene comunque, immagino di usare un decimo neanche delle potenzialità di dreamweaver. A usare dreamweaver con wine ci avevo provato, ma la cs3 non mi andava, difatti volevo ripiegare sull'8, devo ancora provarlo. 

Per flash quindi le alternative sono:

- uso fireworks con wine

- gfx/f4l

----------

## djinnZ

 *Anema wrote:*   

> carino... ma vedo difficile fare giochi piu' complessi/dinamici

 

da utente stufo marcio degli imbecilli che armati di dreamweawer e flash: se ti limiti ai giochi od alla composizione degli abbinamenti scegliendo un mobile o una macchia su un sito, in realtà sarebbe stato anche accettabile.

Il problema è che lo si usa per fare interi siti lenti, inconsultabili, non citabili (e qui ci sarebbero tutto un discorso a parte a proposito di offerte speciali e sconti che si volatilizzano), disgustosi (non so voi ma se non c'è una musichetta stucchevole e tutto volume ed un casino di colori brillanti tra la gamma del rosso e quella del giallo non si è contenti) etc.

Quindi viene naturale odiare il flash.

però se penso che ricevo quasi tutti i giorni email in formato word, carattere lucida hadwriting, passo 18 perchè l'imbecille di collega usa la funzione invia via mail del word... inizio a credere che il buon adolfo non aveva tutti i torti con i suoi metodi era solo la scelta del bersaglio ad essere imprecisa.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

visto che si discute di flash

linko due discussioni che val la pena leggere... c'è anche molto di quanto detto, questo per capire che non siamo soli.

http://immike.net/blog/2007/07/31/flash-sucks/

e la risposta:

http://www.nuff-respec.com/technology/flash-does-not-suck-people-do

----------

## HoX

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> da utente stufo marcio degli imbecilli che armati di dreamweawer e flash: se ti limiti ai giochi od alla composizione degli abbinamenti scegliendo un mobile o una macchia su un sito, in realtà sarebbe stato anche accettabile.
> 
> Il problema è che lo si usa per fare interi siti lenti, inconsultabili, non citabili (e qui ci sarebbero tutto un discorso a parte a proposito di offerte speciali e sconti che si volatilizzano), disgustosi (non so voi ma se non c'è una musichetta stucchevole e tutto volume ed un casino di colori brillanti tra la gamma del rosso e quella del giallo non si è contenti) etc.
> 
> Quindi viene naturale odiare il flash.
> ...

 

nulla da ridire... in effetti pure io odio i siti 100% flash... ma il problema sono i creatori, non il flash. Tanti contenuti flash sono decisamente utili o per lo meno simpatici/carini. Youtube, per esempio, (o in generale i player flv) non sono certamente una brutta cosa.  Idem i suddetti giochini flash (mia sorellina ne va matta) o anche alcuni piccoli applicativi (tipo per webcam o altro).

secondo me i veri problemi del flash sono la scarsa portabilita', il fatto che e' chiuso e il fatto che la maggior parte di quelli che lo usano sono idioti.

----------

## edux

Flash è il MALE e la MORTE del webdesign intelligente, usabile, portabile, leggero, interoperante.

Ci sono tutti i punti negativi elencati da lavish più altri ancora, non so ad esempio non posso salvarmi le immagini (odioso), assenza di bookmarks, tasto back, tampi di caricamento (mammamia)....

Insomma, non usatelo per favore, tutto quello che si fa con flash si può fare con i linguaggi del W3C.

Poi è facile dire che il problema non è flash ma chi lo usa in modo degenere, grazie, anche windows usato da mani sapienti non darà (quasi)mai problemi, ma è inutile scrivere siti in flash solo perchè non si ha voglia di sbattersi a imparare XHTML, CSS, javascript e un linguaggio server-side, o perchè cliccare sul tasto "genera menu a tandina fichissimo con mille colori" su dreamweaver (dico a caso, non ho mai visto dreamweaver) è più facile e veloce che scrivere una ventina di righe di codice ben formato, leggibile e riutilizzabile.

Flash ha portato almeno 2 grossi guai:

- alcune grosse aziende piene di soldi pagano dei milioni per avere il sito in flash "perchè è più fico", infarciti all'inverosimile di colori, suoni, pezzi di pagina che si muovono da tutte le parti, mirabolanti effetti speciali, col risultato di avere una barra di caricamento (mammamia) di svariati secondi, siti pesanti, non usabili, e peraltro a volte proprio brutti

- la gente pensa che per fare un sito web basti scaricarsi dreamweaver, craccarlo (perchè i privati fanno così), e dirgli in qualche modo di creare per loro una pagina con qualche effetto sbarluccicante, le foto della loro ragazza e del cane che si ingrandiscono se ci fai il click sopra, etc...

E poi altri problemi riguardanti la filosofia stessa del web, ma sono evidenti e non ho voglia di riportarli...

----------

## 102376

intanto segnalo questo sito......

siti interamente fatti in css che secondo me sono meglio di quelli in flash

http://cssvault.com/

qui pero' sembra che qualsiasi cosa non sia opensource sia il male.......

cavolo dreamwever è il programma migliore in assoluto per fare siti, 

e flash, non mi sembra una cattiva idea, forse è la gente che lo usa a sproposito, 

un esempio azzeccato di flash è youtube.

----------

## HoX

Ho trovato una soluzione che potrebbe accontentare tutti...

l'ideale sarebbe un programma che funzioni come eyeOs, ma basato sul lato client... in questo modo con Ajax si risolverebbe il problema... pagine valide secondo gli standard W3C, ma generate da un programma che consenta una maggiore interattivita' e capacità grafica... tipo flash... ho reso l'idea?

----------

## Apetrini

Non capisco perche tanto odio verso flash, in fondo con una sola "tecnologia" si Ã¨ riusciti a fare svariate cose.

Penso che il flash abbia preso piede grazie alla poca aderenza agli standard dei browser; Agli inizi l'aderenza agli standard era molto minore di quella attuale e molti designer hanno pensato di adottare il flash poiche quest'ultimo era sviluppato da una sola azienda. Stessa azienda, stesso prodotto, stessa implementazione: questo portava innegabili vantaggi: la sicurezza che il proprio lavoro sarebbe stato visto dalle persone nel modo voluto. Questo non Ã¨ poco!

Quando leggo suggerimenti di usare gli strumenti del w3c(intendo tecnologie standard) al posto del flash, mi viene da sorridere, poiche siamo ben lontani dal obbiettivo che il flah ha raggiunto ormai da anni. Il modo con cui il flash ha raggiunto tale obbiettivo Ã¨ discutibile, ma rimane il fatto che ha dato "delle garanzie" che il mondo dei browser non da.

Pensate solo che, per fare un esempio, il nostro amato Firefox non supporta i CSS al 100%; e allora che garanzie stiamo dando ai futuri designer? dopo anni di sviluppo neanche Firefox passa l'acid2 test http://www.webstandards.org/action/acid2/.

Per foruna Opera 9 si, e anche il poco usato Konqueror (Safari supporta bene i CSS da anni ed Ã¨ lui che ha donato una patch a konqueror, affinche anche lui potesse passare acid2 test). Non c'Ã¨ bisogno di discutere sulle percentuali(relativamente basse) d'uso di questi 3 browser.

Personalmente non amo i siti interamente in flash, ma se c'Ã¨ una goccia di flash qua e la, la cosa mi sta bene. Ammetto perÃ² che mi piacerebbe sapere un po' di flash, perche la reputo una tecnologia molto pratica e potente.

P.s. vorrei anche precisare che il flash non Ã¨ pesante, anzi!!! Se si volessere fare le "stesse cose" con le tecnologie standard, queste sarebbero moolto piu pesanti, il flash Ã¨ ottimizzato e se fatto come si deve Ã¨ leggerissimo.

Se poi, l'idiota che crea il sito in flash, lo vuole pesante allora lo sarÃ , ma vi assicuro che ci sono in giro anche pacchetti software(plug in di flash) che servono a "snellire" ulteriormente e a ottimizzare sia sulla banda che sulle risorse macchina.

Purtroppo sapere che il flash Ã¨ una di quelle tecnologie che non ha un'alternativa Open(usabile) ed Ã¨ usato nel 90% dei siti lascia veramente l'amaro in bocca.

@edux: non condivido la tua visione delle cose. E mi fa pensare di leggere certi post sul forum gentoo( vi ricorda qualcosa "All about choice").  Ã¨ sorprendente come sia strano il mondo... Se uno vuole usare tecnologie/software open source allora per lui diventa una libertÃ  di scelta che vuole che gli altri rispettino. Se invece un utonto avendo solo 2 neuroni in totale vuole riuscire a fare un sito con 4 click, allora Ã¨ un cazzone ed Ã¨ meglio che lasci perdere. Non Ã¨ giusto. Secondo me tutti dovremmo essere liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Se uno crea un sito in 4minuti con il flash che Ã¨ inguardabile e a lui questo sta bene, non vedo il problema. Forse per questo utente Ã¨ piu importante riuscire a fare una cosa col minimo sforzo che farla bene(il flash ha dato "anche" questa possibilitÃ  a differenza degli standard web che non hanno  pietÃ  per i dotati di soli 2 neuroni).

Ok, mi sono espresso, faccio un altro giro veloce per il web e poi a nanna che quei 6 vodka/redbull cominciano a fare effetto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> intanto segnalo questo sito......
> 
> siti interamente fatti in css che secondo me sono meglio di quelli in flash
> 
> http://cssvault.com/

 

Come non citare http://www.csszengarden.com/tr/italiano/

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Penso che il flash abbia preso piede grazie alla poca aderenza agli standard dei browser; Agli inizi l'aderenza agli standard era molto minore di quella attuale e molti designer hanno pensato di adottare il flash

 

Il problema che la maggior parte della gente preferisce vedere 200 effettini grafici fighi invece di un sito ben strutturato e navigabile. Purtroppo sapere che il 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> flash Ã¨ una di quelle tecnologie che non ha un'alternativa Open(usabile) ed Ã¨ usato nel 90% dei siti lascia veramente l'amaro in bocca. 

 

Mi pare un pochino trotto il 90%

----------

## lavish

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non capisco perche tanto odio verso flash, in fondo con una sola "tecnologia" si Ã¨ riusciti a fare svariate cose. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Stessa azienda, stesso prodotto, stessa implementazione: questo portava innegabili vantaggi: la sicurezza che il proprio lavoro sarebbe stato visto dalle persone nel modo voluto. Questo non Ã¨ poco!

 

Certo, viene visto dalle persone in modo voluto.. peccato che possa essere visto solo da una parte degli utenti   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Quando leggo suggerimenti di usare gli strumenti del w3c(intendo tecnologie standard) al posto del flash, mi viene da sorridere, poiche siamo ben lontani dal obbiettivo che il flah ha raggiunto ormai da anni. Il modo con cui il flash ha raggiunto tale obbiettivo Ã¨ discutibile, ma rimane il fatto che ha dato "delle garanzie" che il mondo dei browser non da.

 

Garanzia di avere un player funzionante esclusivamente su una sola architettura? wow...

 *Quote:*   

> Pensate solo che, per fare un esempio, il nostro amato Firefox non supporta i CSS al 100%; e allora che garanzie stiamo dando ai futuri designer? dopo anni di sviluppo neanche Firefox passa l'acid2 test http://www.webstandards.org/action/acid2/.

 

E' vero, firefox stable attuale non passa l'acid2, ma posso chiederti per caso se sei un web designer? Se lo fossi, ti accorgeresti che sviluppare siti per firefox, opera, khtml-based, tkhtml-based non crea alcun problema.

Qualsiasi web designer ti dira' che non ha problemi con geko in quanto ad aderenza agli standard.

Una versione di sviluppo di geko supporta da mesi l'acid2 comunque.

```
Per foruna Opera 9 si, e anche il poco usato Konqueror (Safari supporta bene i CSS da anni ed Ã¨ lui che ha donato una patch a konqueror, affinche anche lui potesse passare acid2 test). Non c'Ã¨ bisogno di discutere sulle percentuali(relativamente basse) d'uso di questi 3 browser.
```

Inutile dire che Safari supporta bene i CSS da anni perche' dal 2002 usa KHTML, un motore di rendering opensource sviluppato da KDE, vero? Grazie mille oh Safari per aver donato la tua patch al mondo...   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Personalmente non amo i siti interamente in flash, ma se c'Ã¨ una goccia di flash qua e la, la cosa mi sta bene. Ammetto perÃ² che mi piacerebbe sapere un po' di flash, perche la reputo una tecnologia molto pratica e potente.

 

Ritieniti sempre uno di quei fortunati ad avere l'architettura supportata da Macromedia  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.s. vorrei anche precisare che il flash non Ã¨ pesante, anzi!!! Se si volessere fare le "stesse cose" con le tecnologie standard, queste sarebbero moolto piu pesanti, il flash Ã¨ ottimizzato e se fatto come si deve Ã¨ leggerissimo.
> 
> Se poi, l'idiota che crea il sito in flash, lo vuole pesante allora lo sarÃ , ma vi assicuro che ci sono in giro anche pacchetti software(plug in di flash) che servono a "snellire" ulteriormente e a ottimizzare sia sulla banda che sulle risorse macchina.

 

Finche' flash viene usato per fare uno streaming video embedded grazie al cavolo... ma uno degli utilizzi classici di flash e' quello di fare menu: secondo te un menu in html, css e se vuoi js, e' piu' pesante o piu' leggero di uno in flash? 

```
Purtroppo sapere che il flash Ã¨ una di quelle tecnologie che non ha un'alternativa Open(usabile) ed Ã¨ usato nel 90% dei siti lascia veramente l'amaro in bocca.
```

La statistica campata in aria che hai presentato e' probabilmente vera se consideri i banner pubblicitari come parte del sito. Prova a darm idei dati concreti sulla diffusione di flash nei siti come parte integrante degli stessi.

 *Quote:*   

> @edux: non condivido la tua visione delle cose. E mi fa pensare di leggere certi post sul forum gentoo( vi ricorda qualcosa "All about choice").  Ã¨ sorprendente come sia strano il mondo... Se uno vuole usare tecnologie/software open source allora per lui diventa una libertÃ  di scelta che vuole che gli altri rispettino. Se invece un utonto avendo solo 2 neuroni in totale vuole riuscire a fare un sito con 4 click, allora Ã¨ un cazzone ed Ã¨ meglio che lasci perdere. Non Ã¨ giusto. Secondo me tutti dovremmo essere liberi di fare le nostre scelte. Se uno crea un sito in 4minuti con il flash che Ã¨ inguardabile e a lui questo sta bene, non vedo il problema. Forse per questo utente Ã¨ piu importante riuscire a fare una cosa col minimo sforzo che farla bene(il flash ha dato "anche" questa possibilitÃ  a differenza degli standard web che non hanno  pietÃ  per i dotati di soli 2 neuroni).

 

Pensa ai poveri utenti che vorrebbero essere liberi di navigare in rete, ma poi non possono accedere a determinate informazioni perche' non hanno il player o alle persone che si vedono sommerse di filmati fluttuanti sulle pagine web o ancora a chi utilizza motori di ricerca e non trova cio' che gli serviva perche', guarda caso, i siti in flash non vengono indicizzati (ci sono tecniche per farlo, ma non e' banale ne' diretto)...

Flash, come lo e' IE ancora oggi, e' una limitazione della liberta' per tutti, non e' una tecnologia da adottare a cuor leggero, perche' nel momento in cui ci prendiamo la liberta' di ricorre ad essa, stiamo escludendo molte persone.

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, mi sono espresso, faccio un altro giro veloce per il web e poi a nanna che quei 6 vodka/redbull cominciano a fare effetto.

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## drizztbsd

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   Non capisco perche tanto odio verso flash, in fondo con una sola "tecnologia" si è riusciti a fare svariate cose. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Stessa azienda, stesso prodotto, stessa implementazione: questo portava innegabili vantaggi: la sicurezza che il proprio lavoro sarebbe stato visto dalle persone nel modo voluto. Questo non è poco! 
> ...

 

E una versione di flash non è pienamente compatibile con le altre, quindi devi usare PER FORZA l'ultima versione

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Quando leggo suggerimenti di usare gli strumenti del w3c(intendo tecnologie standard) al posto del flash, mi viene da sorridere, poiche siamo ben lontani dal obbiettivo che il flash ha raggiunto ormai da anni. Il modo con cui il flash ha raggiunto tale obbiettivo Ã¨ discutibile, ma rimane il fatto che ha dato "delle garanzie" che il mondo dei browser non da. 
> 
> Garanzia di avere un player funzionante esclusivamente su una sola architettura? wow...

 

E su pochi s.o. (windows 2000+, linux, mac os x) tutti a 32 bit (flash per windows a 64bit non esiste e devi usare un browser a 32bit), flash 9 su freebsd non funziona (o cmq funziona male) dato che vuole alsa

A sto punto è molto meglio usare Silverlight (che essendo opensource va pure con mono)

----------

## 102376

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come non citare http://www.csszengarden.com/tr/italiano/
> 
> 

 

cavoli bellissimo questo, anzi questo è ancora meglio, perchè ti fa capire la potenza del css.....

css è uno stile che ti fa vedere la pagina in una veste grafica accattivante..... ma l'informazioni senza css restano invariate e soprattutto leggibili.

è questo il bello del css.

su firefox aprite il sito e poi cliccate su visualizza-------stile pagina--------nessuno stile.

questo caso flash non la potra mai dare.

anche se, ripeto, il flash è bello da vedere, non amo l'intero sito in flash, ma certe cose, vedi menu, e via dicendo ci possono stare su un sito

----------

## Apetrini

@lavish: il fondamento su cui si basano le mie riflessioni e' semplice: A parte aziende, enti statali e altre organizzazioni che dovrebbero garantire l'accesso a chiunque, ognuno e' libero di fare il proprio sito web come vuole e scegliersi la fetta di utenti che preferisce. Conosco persone che hanno fatto siti 100% in flash, altri che hanno impedito l'accesso(per protesta) al browser Internet Explorer. Non ci vedo nulla di male che uno col proprio sito personle ci faccia quello che ci vuole.

Quando ho stimato a spanne che il 90% dei siti usa flash, ho tirato ad indovinare e ovviamente ho considerato anche il caso di un singolo banner in flash.

 *Quote:*   

> Pensa ai poveri utenti che vorrebbero essere liberi di navigare in rete, ma poi non possono accedere a determinate informazioni perche' non hanno il player

 

Qui si stanno confondendo le idee, come ho scritto sopra, questo ragionamento puo andare bene se i siti di cui si parla sono di organizzazioni che devono garantire l'accesso alle informazioni a chiunque. Diverso e' per i privati che (IMHO) consapevoli(o non) delle limitazioni che una determinata tecnologia introduce hanno la LIBERTA' di fare il proprio sito come vogliono e di scegliere la fetta di utenti. Il sito e' di chi lo fa e non di chi lo consulta, il navigatore non puo pretendere, in nome di una sua LIBERTA, che il creatore del sito gli faccia accedere alle informazioni del sito sempre e comunque; questo semmai e' il creatore del sito che lo decide, il sito e' suo!! Se poi questo e' contro i principi del web, va bene comunque, in quanto anche questi principi non sono imposti, bensi sono il risultato del buon senso. La liberta' della rete(che condivido ampliamente) e' anche questo...

Questione Safari/Konqueror: quando agli inizi Safari passava acid2 test e Konqueror no, siccome sono basati sullo stesso motore (KHTML), la comunita kde chiese espressamente ad Apple di aiutare il vecchio Konqueror. Sinceramente all'epoca pensai che Konqueror non avrebbe mai ricevuto l'aiuto adeguato, ma(fortunatamente) mi sbagliai... si vede che corre proprio buon sangue tra le due comunita'. Ho ritrovato anche un post che parla del merge http://kdedevelopers.org/node/1129.

 *Quote:*   

> E' vero, firefox stable attuale non passa l'acid2, ma posso chiederti per caso se sei un web designer? Se lo fossi, ti accorgeresti che sviluppare siti per firefox, opera, khtml-based, tkhtml-based non crea alcun problema. 

 

Non sono(di default)un web designer, lo sono quando mi costringono. Una volta avevo fatto delle prove e ho fatto un sito con uso pesante di CSS(circa una 50 tra classi, pseudo-classi, selettori e cazzate varie). Con grande stupore ho notato che Konqueror visualizzava il sito diversamente(alcuni bordi sfasati, elementi ereditati visti in modo leggermente diverso)da Firefox, sicuramente sara' colpa mia che non ho usato i css nel modo corretto, pero la cosa mi fa pensare. Speriamo bene con Firefox 3.

 *Quote:*   

> Finche' flash viene usato per fare uno streaming video embedded grazie al cavolo... ma uno degli utilizzi classici di flash e' quello di fare menu: secondo te un menu in html, css e se vuoi js, e' piu' pesante o piu' leggero di uno in flash? 

 

Ho scritto ... fare "le stesse cose",intendendo grafica pesante e non certo 4 menu marci. Se un grafico particolarmente creativo vuole fare delle cose particolari cosi come se le immagina in testa, penso che con il flash riuscira' a farle sicuramente in maniera piu leggera. Certe cose molto particolari non so neanche se si possono fare senza usare applet Java.

----------

## edux

@Apetrini:

Ok sulla libertà di scelta, ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole e io non sono certo un sostenitore a spada tratta dell'open-source et similia, ma non sono d'accordo sul fatto che ognuno possa andare sul web a fare qualunque vaccata, soprattutto con tecnologie delicate come flash e i suoi player, perchè un qualunque utente inesperto che decide di crearsi il sito web deve capire che utilizza una cosa che è stata creata, è cresciuta e viene tenuta in piedi con grandi sforzi, con l'impegno di molte persone che il più delle volte non prendono un soldo per questo, e quando una cosa è di tutti la si dovrebbe usare in modo rispettoso, perchè se è vero che il tuo sito è TUO personale è anche vero che fa parte di una RETE, quindi sarebbe quantomeno rispettoso conoscerne le regole e progettare pagine web conformi ad esse.

Uno può usare flash, ma deve sapere che difficilmente riuscirà a creare una pagina che rispetti i web standards, e quindi trarre le sue conclusioni.

Insomma, internet è di tutti, se ce lo gestiamo bene ne godiamo tutti, sennò ci saranno sempre problemi. IMHO.

E poi perdonatemi, ma io tutta questa mania di "crearsi il sito web fichissimo in 5 secondi" proprio non la capisco. Soprattutto dagli utenti di forum come questo...

P.S:

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ho scritto ... fare "le stesse cose",intendendo grafica pesante e non certo 4 menu marci. Se un grafico particolarmente creativo vuole fare delle cose particolari cosi come se le immagina in testa, penso che con il flash riuscira' a farle sicuramente in maniera piu leggera. Certe cose molto particolari non so neanche se si possono fare senza usare applet Java.

 

Scusami, ma direi che sei proprio fuori strada...

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 1) perche' non e' interoperabile
> 
> 1.b) non esiste ancora flash player a 64bit, senza parlare di altri sistemi operativi e architetture oltre a x86...
> 
> 2) perche' chi lo usa tende a concepire interfacce INUSABILI
> ...

 

5) Non è accessibile http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accessibilit%C3%A0_%28informatica%29

L'unica alternativa libera al player flash di Macromedia è Gnash, che è ancora nella fase "inusabilità avanzata".

----------

## lavish

edux, grazie per aver espresso esattamente quanto intendevo  :Smile: 

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

insomma flash non è cosi il top per visionare i siti (e purtroppo sono tanti) fatti con questa fantasmagorica tecnologia su una gentoo 64 bit devo avere un chroot con un browser a 32 bit... perchè come già ricordato flash a 64 bit non esiste e nemmeno hanno intenzione di svilupparlo.. 

poi le aziende di solito di tecnologia/e ci capiscono il giusto, quindi lasciano fare ai cossidetti webdesigner da studio grafico(categoria che sterminerei) che di solito di appioppano li un pò di troiai in flash e per loro il sito è perfetto... poi ovviamente hai da fare un modifica al volo del sito, di un testo, di una virgola all'interno di un testo e cosa fai??? devi chiamare i soliti noti per fargli fare la modifica con i loro tempi....

nell'azienda per cui lavoro abbiamo dei siti che definire osceni è dir poco interamente in flash tranne 3/4 pagine che sono in html semplice, far capire a chi si occupa dell'immagine dell'azienda(ovviamente una persona che non capisce nulla di tecnologia e grafica) ma è li perchè ha due belle tette... che la situazione attuale è un bagno di sangue in cui siamo legti mani e piedi ad un'azienda, ed a una tecnologia che di per sè stessa è antiquata e limitativa come flash, ragazzi è dura.. considerando poi che con metà tempo si potrebbe realizzare un bel sito dotato di ajax, cms dinamico, e tutto quello che c'è in giro con prestazioni e risultati grafici nemmeno da paragonare con l'attuale situazione...sarà dura ma la spunto io e i siti li spaino e li faccio rifare da sviluppatori di fiducia. SENZA FLASH

----------

## lavish

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> su una gentoo 64 bit devo avere un chroot con un browser a 32 bit... perchè come già ricordato flash a 64 bit non esiste e nemmeno hanno intenzione di svilupparlo.. 

 

Basta firefox-bin, non serve il chroot  :Razz: 

Per tutto il resto... LOL!

----------

## djinnZ

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> ...

 

Purtroppo esiste un diffuso malcostume, tutt'altro che solo italiano, nelle aziende che porta a sempre a pensare "tanto i costi si scaricano" e quindi a sottovalutare l'aggravio dei costi di gestione provocato da simili soluzioni.

Ci hanno provato con quel sistema odioso dei parametri (che è basato sull'equazione guadagno = spesa * x) ma il vero problema è che non sanno ottimizzare le spese e poi sono cavoli del commercialista far quadrare i conti.

----------

## Apetrini

Vorrei innanzitutto chiarire un punto fondamentale che forse alcuni non hanno capito, io in linea di principio non difendo il "flash", difendo un idea. Non conosco il flash, poiche all'epoca decisi di imparare CSS e Ajax piuttosto che Flash(per i soliti motivi degli standard).

Quando uno difende un idea, la difende sempre, anche nel caso in cui l'idea favorisce situazioni che non gli vanno a genio.

L'idea di base che difendo Ã¨ quella della neutralitÃ /libertÃ  del web.

Secondo voi io amo il flash, amo vedere 2ore di animazioni che fanno cagare per poter aprire un sito web?!? NOOOO!!!

Come scritto nei post precedenti non amo siti interamente in flash, giusto qualche goccia la tollero.

Difendo perÃ² la libertÃ  degli imbecilli a fare i loro siti in 4click, la libertÃ  dei bambini di 11anni che con il flash gia riescono a fare le prime porcherie e tutti gli altri a cui non frega nulla degli standard web.

Se vi fa proprio cosi schifo il flash posso capirlo, ma non posso concepire che si faccia di questo una guerra santa con frasi tipo "Il flash Ã¨ il Male, stategli lontano etc...", piu che una pacata tendenza ad acculturare le persone le vedo come una imposizione.

 *edux wrote:*   

> @Apetrini:
> 
> E poi perdonatemi, ma io tutta questa mania di "crearsi il sito web fichissimo in 5 secondi" proprio non la capisco. Soprattutto dagli utenti di forum come questo...
> 
> 

 

dove l'hai vista questa mania? non Ã¨ una domanda retorica! vorrei proprio sapere da cosa hai dedotto che qui la gente vuole farsi il sito in4 secondi. Forse sei tu che hai l'abitudine di leggere i post in 4 secondi.

E comunque, visto che oggi sono un po' piu pedante del solito

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Flash ha portato almeno 2 grossi guai:
> 
> - alcune grosse aziende piene di soldi pagano dei milioni per avere il sito in flash "perchï¿½ ï¿½ piï¿½ fico", infarciti all'inverosimile di colori, suoni, pezzi di pagina che si muovono da tutte le parti, mirabolanti effetti speciali, col risultato di avere una barra di caricamento (mammamia) di svariati secondi, siti pesanti, non usabili, e peraltro a volte proprio brutti
> ...

 

Il piu grande errore umano(dicevano i latini) Ã¨ scambiare la causa con l'effetto.

Il flash non ha portato nulla di tutto questo, sono le persone che hanno portato a queste disgrazie del mondo web...

Il flash Ã¨ solo uno strumento, fidati che eliminando lo strumento il problema sfocia in qualcosa di diverso, ma persiste. La soluzione non Ã¨ la crociata contro-flash, ma la divulgazione della cultura web e dell'alfabetizzazione Informatica, notate bene che dico divulgazione e non imposizione...

Riassumendo per i pigri(ultimamente faccio post un po' troppo lunghi, speriamo che i moderatori non me ne vogliano):

-Non condivido la vostra crociata contro il Flash e non contro "un uso sbagliato" del Flash.

-Non condivido i vostri toni, che sembrano piu quelli di un dittatore(che vuole imporre) che di uno che vuole che avvenga una naturale e spontanea culturalizzazione(non so se esiste la parola) delle persone riguardo al web.

-Non condivido come delle persone che(non so se qualcuno si ritrova nel 3 punto) difendono la libertÃ  del web, non la difendono piu quando questo diventa scomodo e controproducente per alcuni aspetti.

```
far capire a chi si occupa dell'immagine dell'azienda(ovviamente una persona che non capisce nulla di tecnologia e grafica) ma ï¿½ li perchï¿½ ha due belle tette
```

Eh si, ad ognuno il proprio lavoro...

----------

## edux

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Difendo però la libertà  degli imbecilli a fare i loro siti in 4click, la libertà  dei bambini di 11anni che con il flash gia riescono a fare le prime porcherie e tutti gli altri a cui non frega nulla degli standard web. 

 

Io rispetto la tua opinione, però secondo me è contraria allo spirito con cui si dovrebbe construire siti o servizi per il web, perchè i web standards non sono stati scritti per sprecare caratteri o per cercare di imporre una dittatura, ma per tracciare le linee guida che consentano a tutti di creare siti usabili, accessibili, interoperabili, e non sono pensate per essere applicate ai portali con migliaia di accessi ogni ora, ma a qualunque paginetta un qualunque utente voglia creare e pubblicare.

Non è rispettoso nei confronti di chi il web l'ha creato e lo mantiene, e nemmeno nei confronti di chi lo naviga, creare siti che non dico non rispettano, ma nemmeno prendono in minima considerazione i web standards.

A me sembra che il desiderio di riuscire a fare tutto e subito, senza chiedersi il perchè, sia alla base della diffusione di Windows che, come flash, non è sbagliato in sè, ma porta con se una concezione sbagliata del modo di usare i computer e il web, cioè da completi ignoranti.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> vorrei proprio sapere da cosa hai dedotto che qui la gente vuole farsi il sito in4 secondi. Forse sei tu che hai l'abitudine di leggere i post in 4 secondi.

 

A me pare che la voglia di fare un sito in flash sia dettata più dalla semplicità d'uso con cui pubblicizzano i suoi editor che dalla consapevolezza di cosa sia e la reale intenzione di usarlo. Ma forse mi sbaglio. Forse la gente si scarica dreamweaver craccato e poi lo usa per scrivere in XML.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Il flash è solo uno strumento, fidati che eliminando lo strumento il problema sfocia in qualcosa di diverso, ma persiste. La soluzione non è la crociata contro-flash, ma la divulgazione della cultura web e dell'alfabetizzazione Informatica, notate bene che dico divulgazione e non imposizione...

 

Io non sono un crociato contro flash, semplicemente non ci vedo una sola cosa buona, a parte i giochini fichissimi. Se qualcuno ci vede una cosa che non si può fare usando i linguaggi W3C e i web standards, me lo provi e rivedrò il mio giudizio (non ditemi streaming audio-video...).

Poi, e mi ripeto, è ovvio che il problema non è lo strumento ma il modo in cui viene usato, ma cose come flash favoriscono un uso ignorante e irrispettoso del web, allo stesso modo in cui Windows, che non è un cattivo sistema operativo (in certe cose...), favorisce un uso ignorante del pc.

P.S.: @lavish: qualcosa mi dice che sei un web designer...

----------

## Apetrini

Ho apprezzato la tua risposta.

 *edux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  a parte i giochini fichissimi.

 

L'ora Ã¨ tarda e sono appena tornato da un rave in spiaggia(non ce lafaccio piu, non vedo l'ora di tornare alla vita normale), scusate se vado  ulteriormente OT, ma ora che mi hai ricorsato, io adoro un giochino in flash un po' strategico.

http://www.candystand.com/play.do?id=18047

 Giocateci Ã¨ fantastico

----------

## djinnZ

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> A parte aziende, enti statali e altre organizzazioni che dovrebbero garantire l'accesso a chiunque

 

e qui casca l'asino. Trovami un solo sito istituzionale che sia concepito per la navigazione, o per trovare rapidamente le informazioni, a maggior ragione se si parla di concorsi.

Qualcuno ha mai visto le specifiche di una regione o di un comune su un sito web? me ne trovai una davanti, 85 pagine di nulla ed autocelebrazione ma neanche una parola sulla possibile utenza...

Per quanto riguarda la pmi in genere il sito web è visto come una spesa utile ad incrementare i costi (e voglio evitare tutte le considerazioni sulla questione scaricare costi/donazioni etc perchè sarebbe troppo volgare) e nelle grandi molte cose vanno come nel pubblico se non peggio.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Quando ho stimato a spanne che il 90% dei siti usa flash, ho tirato ad indovinare e ovviamente ho considerato anche il caso di un singolo banner in flash.

 

Il problema è che alcuni (rari) siti (solo di aziende medio-grandi o cash&carry, le grandi tendono sempre più a fare porcate) usano il flash per quello che serve (il gioco, la applet per visualizzare interattivamente un prodotto etc.) elementi non essenziali.

Non è tanto il flash quanto l'accopiata flash+dreamweaver (insieme al committente imbecille, perchè la colpa è del committente in primis) a fare danni.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   su una gentoo 64 bit devo avere un chroot con un browser a 32 bit... perchè come già ricordato flash a 64 bit non esiste e nemmeno hanno intenzione di svilupparlo..  
> 
> Basta firefox-bin, non serve il chroot 
> 
> Per tutto il resto... LOL!

 

il chroot mi serve anche per altre cose a 32bit che devo utilizzare per la normale operatività

alcuni software di programmazione plc funzionano solo sotto i 32bit..sigh sigh..

 :Laughing: 

per flash non cambio idea, meno c'è nè meglio è... l'azienda in cui lavoro si occupa di turismo, quindi l'aggiornamento e la modifica dei siti sono una cosa da fare molto spesso e frequentemente (tipo giornaliero) in queste condizioni ci sono delle latenze di comunicazione dei last minute che fanno schifo...

----------

## drizztbsd

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   A parte aziende, enti statali e altre organizzazioni che dovrebbero garantire l'accesso a chiunque 
> 
> e qui casca l'asino. Trovami un solo sito istituzionale che sia concepito per la navigazione, o per trovare rapidamente le informazioni, a maggior ragione se si parla di concorsi.
> 
> Qualcuno ha mai visto le specifiche di una regione o di un comune su un sito web? me ne trovai una davanti, 85 pagine di nulla ed autocelebrazione ma neanche una parola sulla possibile utenza...
> ...

 

Fagli causa, la legge Stanca OBBLIGA i siti istituzionali ad essere accessibili http://klekoo.com/path/accessibility_law.php

e un sito in flash NON rispetta la suddetta legge

----------

## djinnZ

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Fagli causa, la legge Stanca OBBLIGA i siti istituzionali ad essere accessibili http://klekoo.com/path/accessibility_law.php
> 
> e un sito in flash NON rispetta la suddetta legge

 

e nel frattempo ti arrangi: Ho avuto una discussione del genere per via di un modello di richiesta riduzione che non potevo scaricare con una cassa di previdenza. La risposta è stata: sarà fuorilegge ma l'obbligo rimane quindi o ti adatti o ti perdi il beneficio.

Fare causa individualmente comporta solo scocciature e non si ottiene nulla.

Ma se un paio di giorni fa era sui giornali il caso di una sede INPS (da notare che sono loro e l'ispettorato del lavoro a dover vigilare sul lavoro nero) che non aveva verificato la regolarità dei cantieri nella propria sede?! Purtroppo in questo stato la legge vale per i cittadini ma non per lo stato stesso.

----------

